# Where did all my binkies go?



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

The title pretty much explains it. Toby doesn't binky anymore. 

It seems that he stopped doing binkies and bun-500's after he was given free-roam of the bedroom. He has a ramp to let him back up into his hutch, his own little carpeted "condo" to play on, he has a footstool so he can hop up on the bed, and he has a little cardboard house on the ground that he gets to shred apart. He likes to lay near his litter pan, too. He sometimes will lay on his condo now. I'm so sad he doesn't binky anymore, though. He never really did a TON of them in the first place (except when he was little), but now I don't hear him doing them at all. He doesn't do dead-bunny flops either (never really has...)

What would cause this? Should I be concerned?  I want my Toby-binkies back!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

I think when they are free all the time, it's not as exciting to be out all the time. I think Binkies are sometimes just "I'm happy to be out and excercising".... 

If he doesn't have a lot of room that could be it also.

and

it might be he's doing them when you aren't around.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Tony only binkies at night now, plus when I wake up to give him his food in the morning. I've barely ever seen Muffin binky. The BF has stayed up very late before and seen them have binky-fests at about 4am. I bet Toby's binkying when you're asleep now that he's out all the time. Also, you may notice he stops playing with toys. My guys just aren't interested in toys; they're not bored enough to want them.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am going to guess that it is because he's out all the time. He is confined to the master bedroom (mine ) though. It is pretty big, though. It has a full-size bed in the middle and there is about three feet of empty space on Will's side, and about five feet on my side. Then there is a good four or so feet off the end of the bed. I'm guessing it's big enough... That's also why I built him his mini-condo (Will helped! ). I figured I would give him a little vertical space, as well.

I know he isn't doing binkies at night. Toby is not left out at night. He is put back into his cage and the cage is "locked up" until morning. We only do this for Toby's safety (and Will's patience). Will doesn't like to get whiskers shoved in his face at two in the morning, and I don't want Toby to get hurt while trying to hop around on the bed. I've been told I am a fairly violent (AKA "active") sleeper. Will has joked that he wants a hockey-mask for our anniversary... :shock: I wouldn't want to roll-over and fling Toby from the bed... Not to mention, I don't want Will stepping on him when he gets up in the morning. It's really hard to see a gray rabbit at night . 

Most of the time, I see Toby loafing around by the window (where his litter pan is). He likes to lay under the window in the natural light. He watches stuff outside, too. Whenever I go outside to do something, I can see him near the window peeking out. He also lays on his condo. There is a hole in the base so he could hide-out in there, but he doesn't. He just likes to sprawl out on the "second" level. 

Once Berry-Boo finds her forever home, Will and I have half-agreed to trying to find a "special some-bun" for Toby. We were going to keep Berry-Boo ONLY if her and Toby got along. Sadly, they don't, so we will have to try again. Our apartment manager said we can only have two buns, so we have to wait and see what happens. I think I should at least try to get another bun for Toby. When I FINALLY get a job, he will be home alone all day. He hasn't been home alone all day for over six months... I don't want him to be lonely.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

:sad:I wish I could take Berry Boo....... I really do......


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

lol, I know, Bo B Bunny :hug:

Maybe hubby will turn around in time for Valentine's day  (j/k)

There are probably a lot of people who would want her here if they were exposed to her. There just aren't a lot of "bunny people" in the area. TreasuredFriend and I set-up a mini-booth at a pet store "fair" thing, and we didn't have any takers. We were set up to trim nails and such, had pictures, information, treats, the works. We had one girls take a treat bag (she was at the horse booth next to us), and I guess she knows Julie. 

People would see the pictures of the rabbits and turn around and walk away. One of the people that stopped and talked with me owned a bunch of MEAT RABBITS! I almost cried.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 28, 2008)

Barry's that way, Karla's husbun. He has two carpeted bedrooms to roam in and only on certain occasions, stimulus, will he binky. Yah, like when he gets loose to check out the two women across the hall, or the sound of special "TREATS"!

: The booth that kh helped me set up, and educate at AND seeing the looks on pet owner's faces when they saw we were rabbit-oriented just gutted my entire outlook and disposition. kh, remember the woman who had previously fostered more than a dozen cats? She was understanding of our efforts. On our level. The attitude of the couple with the meatrabbits as field crop ... well, my reply was, I wouldn't eat my dog or my cat. She seemed stunned. Hardened, & clueless that rabbits feel pain and have feelings.
Thanks kh for all your help and the exquisite _treat bags_, and your great capability to organize the table! We had pictures of Luna and Patch on the table, *myheart*. :nod (how could someone walk away?) :

Back to Binkys with Toby.:rabbithop < toby in a dutch costume for halloween!

After dropping off K at her & Will's place, I got a few minutes to trance her little foster girl. Snuggle w/Berry-Boo. She still has RADAR ears, svelte shape, and the LOONGGEST tail I've ever seen on a youngster bun. She's the tail attribute of an English Lop!!!! 'boo love sponge,


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

I let Toby out of the bedroom this evening (to roam the halls) and I heard him running around a bit, but still no binkies


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

He's probably just being a lazy boy. Bo does that..... then POP! he'll binky like crazy. That's the fun time! I get the giggles so hard when we see him doing binkies at 4 years old.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

He DID binky around 11:30 PM. He would bolt down the hall from my bedroom, mini-binky by the end of the hall (which opens into the living/dining rooms) run to the right and around the dining room table while doing mini-binks. It's pretty much a fish-hook pattern (his "Bun-Way"). He was only popping up a little though. 

I wish he would (or could) do it old "Lord of the Dance" style binkies like he used to (not that long ago, even!). Will and I would be laying on the bed, watching a movie, when we would see Toby out of the corner of our eyes pop straight up! He could *almost* make it to the top of the bed. *sigh* I guess Toby is going to be an old fart in a few years  Granted, he's not even four, but he already has the "Darn kids! Get off mah dam lawn!" look on his face when people walk into the bedroom.

Other than that, he acts the same from when he was little. He still will occasionally bite me if I am taking too long getting his food bowl ready (I have a nice bruise from a nip this morning. He's bitten my bum in the past, too!). When he was out in the hall last night, he was semi-flopped over. He pretty much will just sprawl out. He never falls onto his side for the dead-bunny-flop. Yesterday, Berry-Boo flipped over she flopped so hard! I got it on film, too!  It's in my blog, somewhere... 

ANYWAYS... Yeah... Toby is prematurely turning into an old fart. :caffeine


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

Clover used to do these binkies where it was like her body went into some major spasm, mid-air for about 3 seconds.... it was hilarious! She hasn't done them for awhile....


----------

